# Check this out !



## sb59 (Mar 19, 2014)

http://www.westonsupply.com/Curing-Salt-p/02-0000-w.htm

Click the link, then click on the instructions tab.

One table spoon per pound ? Think this is safe ?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 19, 2014)

BY NO MEANS use those directions....  pretty sure that's not correct...  It's one TEASPOON for 5 lbs of meat ....  unless I missed something somewhere....  see what others have to say .....  They need to be notified of that error (if it is such) ....


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 19, 2014)

JckDanls 07 said:


> BY NO MEANS use those directions....  pretty sure that's not correct...  It's one TEASPOON for 5 lbs of meat ....  unless I missed something somewhere....  see what others have to say .....  They need to be notified of that error (if it is such) ....



I thought the same thing.  Way too much.


----------



## sb59 (Mar 19, 2014)

I sent an e-mail on their web site but it will prob. take a while for them to correct.


----------



## deuce (Mar 19, 2014)

Good Catch! Will be curious to see their response. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## smoking b (Mar 19, 2014)

If that is the standard curing salt made up of 6.25% sodium nitrite & 93.75% sodium chloride then they are telling you to use 15 times the recommended amount!

EDIT:  Just enlarged the photo of the box & it says prague powder #1 so that is exactly what it is.

_*This is not a safe amount to use!!*_


----------



## sb59 (Mar 20, 2014)

I found a few errors in the recommended amounts of cure to use while searching for the best price  yesterday.

For example The Sausage Maker says their cure #1 will do 4oz. to cure 120 lbs. meat. I have always read 4 oz. to 100 lbs.

In the mean time , here I was playing around with Digging Dog Farm's calculator, & my new gram scale, weighing tsps. & Tbs. of cure #1 which is new to me & Tenderquick that I've always used. Trying to see how consistent i can get a spoon to weigh within a few 100ths of a gram,wondering how exact I must be to be safe & I find the vendors are pretty fast & loose with the instructions.

By the way, the Think this is safe ? question was rhetorical.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 20, 2014)

SB59 said:


> I found a few errors in the recommended amounts of cure to use while searching for the best price  yesterday.
> *For example The Sausage Maker says their cure #1 will do 4oz. to cure 120 lbs. meat.* I have always read 4 oz. to 100 lbs.
> In the mean time , here I was playing around with Digging Dog Farm's calculator, & my new gram scale, weighing tsps. & Tbs. of cure #1 which is new to me & Tenderquick that I've always used. Trying to see how consistent i can get a spoon to weigh within a few 100ths of a gram,wondering how exact I must be to be safe & I find the vendors are pretty fast & loose with the instructions.
> By the way, the Think this is safe ? question was rhetorical.




If the TSM recommendation was in a bacon making recipe, that is very close to USDA recommendations....  120 Ppm for bacon is max., skin off... 108 Ppm skin on....    also, the 4 oz. per 100 #'s meat is max. allowable in certain applications...   

Good catch on the amounts....  That alerts other members to watch and read carefully and just one more example of errors on the web.....

Dave


----------



## daveomak (Mar 20, 2014)

I got a note that the amount has been corrected.....

Thank you for contacting Weston Products and for bringing this issue to our attention.Â  I've contacted our web department and the correction has been made. Â Â The correct serving size on the box is for 1/8 tsp.Â  You can do 1/8-1/4 tsp per pound.Â  Please let us know if you have other questions.Â  Have a great day!



Christina Filippis

Customer Service

P: 800-814-4895 ext 200

F: 440-638-3127

WestonProducts.com


----------



## sb59 (Mar 20, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> I got a note that the amount has been corrected.....
> 
> Thank you for contacting Weston Products and for bringing this issue to our attention.Â I've contacted our web department and the correction has been made. Â Â The correct serving size on the box is for 1/8 tsp.Â You can do 1/8-1/4 tsp per pound.Â Please let us know if you have other questions.Â Have a great day!
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

Same note I got ! Are they sending you a free meat grinder too ?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 20, 2014)

[SIZE=6[B]  I WISH !!!!!!!!  [/B]SIZE]


----------



## sb59 (Mar 20, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> [SIZE=6[b]  I WISH !!!!!!!! [/b]SIZE]


Ha ! Ha ! Me too really. Who knows what I saved em in litigation?


----------

